# Farrah Fawcett dies at 62



## Nolerama (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2009)

> *'Charlie's Angel' Farrah Fawcett dies at 62*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably one of the most beautiful women I've known when I was a teenager. I had one of *those* posters myself at one time (til my mom took it down)... 
Showed that even a blonde can still be an awesome actress with her more dramatic roles (Burning Bed, etc). 

A brave fight, a sadder loss. 

:asian: RIP Farrah


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2009)

I do not about everyone else but as a young man here poster was hanging over my bed. Rest in peace my Lady.


----------



## KELLYG (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw a special on Farrah and her battle with cancer. I was impressed with her courage and general good attitude.  Rest in peace.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## David43515 (Jun 25, 2009)

I hate cancer, damnit.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2009)

It is a sadness when beauty, physical or of the spirit, passes from us.  

I only recently heard of how ill she had become and still hoped that she could win through.

Some battles cannot be won, no matter how brave the fighter.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 25, 2009)

_In Pace Requiescat._


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2009)

To honor the woman's career. :asian: http://tv.yahoo.com/slideshow/446/photos/1


----------

